# Auf der suche nach einem Pass..



## derpherp (17. Mai 2012)

hallo! ich würde diablo 3 gerne mal ausprobieren, bevor ichs mir kaufe. vor allem mit meinem alten pc...
also wenn jemand nen key übrig hat, bitte schicken!


----------



## Noquas (17. Mai 2012)

hallo suche auch noch ein bis zwei gästepässe einfach anschreiben danke im voraus


----------

